# Comment enregistrer un flux audio avec VLC ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Avril 2007)

Je souhaite enregistrer une émission de radio diffusée sur France Musique (_Étonnez-moi Benoît_ du 14 avril : http://www.radiofrance.fr/francemusique/em/etonnez_moi/emission.php?e_id=22).

  Un lien permet d'écoutez l'émission en streaming :
http://www.radiofrance.fr/listen.php?pr=rtsp&file=/telenum/etonnez.rm

  Quand je clique sur ce lien, un fichier *listen.php* est enregistré sur  le disque. Fichier inutilisable en l'état que je renomme *listen.rm*  (rtsp://son.radio-france.fr/telenum/etonnez.rm) pour pouvoir l'ouvrir  avec *VLC 0.86*. 

  Je peux ainsi écouter le flux audio et comme je veux l'enregistrer avec l'assistant de VLC (*Streaming/Exporting Wizard*), je choisi le Codec *MPEG 4 Audio* et le fichier de destination. Cela produit un fichier *mp4* de *4 Ko*, puis plus rien ne se passe.

  Quelle est mon erreur ? 

  Que faire pour obtenir un enregistrement de la totalité de l'émission diffusée en streaming ?

  Est-ce possible avec VLC ou faut-il utiliser d'autres logiciels (comme par exemple *Audio Hijack*) ?


----------



## jalbert (21 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le même type de problème, quoique je travaille peu avec VLC, qui m'envoie sans cesse des messages d'erreur quand je suis en lecture.

J'écoute les flux comme

http://files.d-fuzz.com/~files/dll/Jaoui-Tanguillonuevo-Canta.dll
http://files.d-fuzz.com/~files/dll/delerm-favourite-15.dll

(sur le site http://www.totoutard.com/artistes/artistes.php?idartiste=73)

ou d'autres (Radioblog, ...)

avec iTunes après avoir récupéré le lien dans Safari Fenêtre Activité (facile ce sont les gros fichiers, supérieurs à 1 mo) et l'avoir ouvert dans iTunes Avancé Ouvrir le flux
dès lors il fait partie de ma bibliothèque iTunes et je l'écoute quand je veux (mais pas partout) puisque ma connection fonctionne bien (adsl 4mo descendant)

voilà je me contente de cela pour l'instant parce que je suis en train d'opérer la migration d'un G4 vers un Macpro flambant neuf


D'une manière générale, si on veut enregistrer des flux audio ou video sur disque dur, il faut posséder la version PRO et payante des lecteurs/navigateurs comme QuickTime, etc.  (plusieurs lecteurs sont nécessaires vu le nombre de formats)
Par exemple il est très facile d'enregistrer un fichier .mov avec QTpro :  il suffit d'attendre que le fichier soit entièrement chargé et ensuite Fichier Enregistre sous ...
En fait pas si simple parce qu'il faut que l'émetteur du flux ait accordé l'autorisation et ce n'est pas toujours le cas (dans ce cas on n'enregistre qu'un lien de 4ko)

C'est pareil pour les fichiers lus par SWF & FLV Player, il faut acheter la version pro pour pouvoir enregistrer ces fichiers


Essayons avec ce que nous avons :

Pour VLC il y a un site d'aide en ligne
http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/fr/index.html
mais je n'y vois pas de solution à votre problème 
voir à la page
http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/fr/ch03.html#id290525
où il est signalé que la lecture à partir d'une carte d'acquisition ne fonctionne que sous Windows ou Linux.

Pour ce qui est de 
http://www.radiofrance.fr/listen.php?pr=rtsp&file=/telenum/etonnez.rm
ou
rtsp://son.radio-france.fr/telenum/etonnez.rm
 (récupéré dans VLC informations) 
Quick Time ne les reconnaît pas
iTunes non plus
Lecteur Windows Media non plus

Pourtant sur le G4 j'ai les liens iTunes de toutes les radios publiques françaises ! 

(rm est l'extension pour real media donc essayer realplayer)

je suis en train de l'écouter sur VLC et j'apprécie (habitant en Belgique j'ai du mal à capter France Culture et France Musique)

essayons avec un autre programme :

Me voici sur le site de Radio France (je me suis inscrit mais je ne suis pas  reconnu, sans doute faut-il être franco français !).  L'écoute du direct France Musique me mène sur WMP ou Lecteur Windows Media 9.
Ca y est mon inscription fonctionne mais pas moyen d'écouter dans Safari
http://www.radiofrance.fr/listen.php?pr=rtsp&file=/telenum/etonnez.rm     page vide !
ni
http://www.radiofrance.fr/francemusique/em/etonnez_moi/emission.php?e_id=22   où j'arrive sur la page mais le lien d'écoute ne fonctionne pas

J'ai un paquet de liens .ram sur mon finder et je n'avais rien vu !

()Installons Real player


Je me rends compte que votre question date d'avril mais ça ne fait rien amusons-nous.

Si vous avez trouvé la réponse depuis communiquez-la moi.

J'ai trouvé sur 
http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/rfmobiles/podcast/aide.php
une procédure pour télécharger des podcasts (pour moi dans iTunes)
C'est le plus simple, finalement.

Mais rien de disponible pour l'instant dans France Musiques.

J'ai essayé avec

itpc://radiofrance-podcast.net/podcast/rss_10329.xml

France Culture - L'avventura

Production : Laure Adler - Realisation : Brigitte Bouvier - Site Internet : http://www.radiofrance.fr/


et ça marche ! (mais c'est vraiment intello cette émission)

Pour l'exportation vers un cd, etc. c'est autre chose.

Je peux déjà le mettre sur mon iPod.

Merci de me répondre si jamais vous recevez ce message.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2007)

@jalbert
sans rire 
tu as une question?
si oui laquelle?

en passant 
mets  donc les radios du groupe radio France sur itunes c'est plus convivial que VLC
( on en a parlé souvent et les fichiers sont sur le site RF)

en BAS de cette page
http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/aide/difflive.php#mp3
tu as
flux mp3haut débit
diffusion en direct ouvrable dans divers logiciels( dont itunes)

------
quant à ton affirmation , " il faut les versions pros" c'est inexact

il y a des annuaires divers qui donnent les flux ( ou fichiers pour flux) pour divers lecteurs dont itunes
+  y a des combines et bidouilles  ( déjà traitées)


----------



## jalbert (23 Novembre 2007)

Ecouter un flux bien sûr c'est facile.
L'enregistrer pour le synchroniser sur son iPod, par exemple, c'est autre chose.
Si iTunes fait de la capture montre-moi comment STP.
Et France Radios ne diffuse pas pour l'instant les podcasts qui intéressent Joel Pierre.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2007)

capture ?
je connais pas ce vocabulaire ( pour la radio)
je connais capter ( une radio un flux)  , enregistrer,  podcaster ....capture non

Si c'est au sens " enregistrer une émission " pour  en faire un fichier autonome et récoutable 
c'est développé en long et en large en archives


----------



## jalbert (27 Novembre 2007)

Et bien je ne savais pas.
Merci du renvoi vers les archives.

As-tu un conseil plus précis ?  iMagnéto par exemple ?  un autre ?


----------



## jalbert (27 Novembre 2007)

Et bien je ne savais pas.
Merci du renvoi vers les archives.

As-tu une indication plus précise d'un enregistreur ?  iMagnéto par exemple ?  un autre


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2007)

tiens le bug de 16 h
(c'est n petit bug qui parfois crée un doublon)

des enregistreurs il y en a des pelletées 
de gratuits à payants
Certains sont même specialisés radio
ca dépend du budget ,de l'OS et du degré de sophistication désiré

tout ca est régulierement évoqué en archives ( macg ou web)
audiohijack , audacity , wiretap , Fstream et des dizaines d'autres


----------



## jalbert (28 Novembre 2007)

J'y arrive avec iMagneto, pour les flux web préinstallés (France radio par ex.)

Mais par exemple je n'arrive pas à enregistrer

http://files.d-fuzz.com/~files/dll/Jaoui-Tanguillonuevo-Canta.dll

qui est un flux provenant de Radio Totoutard et que j'écoute déjà sur iTunes

Je suis sur un macpro quatre coeurs tout neuf en 10.4.11

J'utilise peu VLC parce qu'il m'envoie sans cesse des messages d'erreur
Audacity plantait souvent sur l'ancien Mac G4 donc je l'ai abandonné
Je me contente de CD Spin Doctor pour numériser vinyls, cassettes, etc.

J'ai donc défini mplayer comme lecteur pour iMagneto


----------



## jalbert (28 Novembre 2007)

Et bien voilà qu'en cliquant sur le lien de ma réponse, le fichier est descendu sur mon bureau comme par enchantement !
Problème donc quasi résolu.  Même pas besoin d'enregistreur !


----------



## jalbert (28 Novembre 2007)

Mais iTunes ne l'ajoute pas à la bibliothèque quand je lui demande.  Et pas de message.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2007)

ce n'est pas un flux ( c'est quelques ko en ce cas )
mais un fichier DLL  de 5;7 Mo !
et desolé les fichiers dll , je m'en mefie
j'ai jeté


----------



## jalbert (28 Novembre 2007)

Je sais que ce n'est pas un flux.
J'ai aussi essayé avec un fichier .mpg (France musique enregistré en direct par iMagneto), iTunes ne l'ajoute pas non plus, ni ne l'importe.

J'ai téléchargé un fichier .flv 
http://download.www.arte.tv/permanent/c0/teaser/071128_fr.FLV
depuis arte.tv de la même manière : récupérer le lien dans Safari Fenêtre Activité, le copier coller dans la zone d'adresse et le tour est joué.

J'utilise la version 3.0.4 de SAFARI

D'accord qu'il faut se méfier des fichiers .dll
Je suis allé voir sur Wikipedia mais n'ai pas encore tout lu, ni tout compris.

A plus vénérable sage;


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2007)

en plus  mpg c'est pas top en audio

radio en direct?
le plus simple c'est fstream
lecteur de flux radio modulable comme mille autres
et enregistreur 

oh tu as encore plus simple que de t'embeter  à analyser les pages de site et de navigateur
il y a pusieurs extensions firefox qui font ca à ta place ( pointer les fichiers et les downloader)
on en cause en long et en large

( de même que tout le reste d'ailleurs)

flv c'est un format non geré dans itunes
( ne pas oublier qu'itunes au départ est  un outil audio , qui s'étoffe , mais d'abord audio)
 par contre des tonnes d'autres logiciels le lisent
ca aussi c'est en archives

et rappel 
on séquence les questions 

une question video dans un fil video  
exemple  flv c'est de la video et ca se traite dans les fils flv existants; et y en a 

une question enregistrement radio  dans un fl enreistrement de radio 
( e til y en a)
etc
c'est le bien de tous 
lecteurs en quete d'infos 
et aidants

et ici c'est un fil...
relire le titre


----------



## jalbert (30 Novembre 2007)

OK merci pour la leçon de bon usage du forum.

C'est la première fois que je m'inscris sur un forum et que je participe.  D'habitude je ne fais que consulter, et rarement.

J'avoue m'être lancé sans étudier les règles.
Je vais m'y mettre.

J'ai essayé Fstream :  impeccable.
Par contre iMagneto étant livré sans mode d'emploi, j'ai du mal.  Et comme VLC n'a jamais correctement fonctionné chez moi...

A part cela j'ai envoyé un mail à joël pierre qui a posé la première question.  Il est maintenant abonné Free et utilise la freebox avec disque dur et sortie numérique optique, ce qui lui assure une qualité de son bien supérieure.


----------



## parfois (26 Novembre 2009)

Et comment un petit logiciel comme FStream résiste à ma compréhension???

J'ai cette adresse récupérer dans un fichier .rm mais je ne suis pas fichu de mettre en route FStream pour la télécharger
Quelqu'un de sympa peut il m'aider ??

merci

 rtsp://streaming.od.tv-radio.com/france_culture/CHEMINS/CHEMINS20091116.rm


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2009)

rm est un format très particulier ( de  real player)

et ici c'est un sujet VLC pas Fstream

--------------------
edit

en passant
ceci

.....eaming.od.tv-radio.com/france_culture/CHEMINS/CHEMINS20091116.rm         

est une emission de FranceQ qui est podcastée

pour les prochaines écoutes tranquilles

tu la prends via itunes et le podcast et tu auras l'émission entière  qui t'attendra tranquille sur ton mac

(sauf celle du 16 parce que c'est trop tard,  le plus ancien par podcast est celui du 20, celle du 16 tu devras l'ecouter via Real et l'enregistrer avec divers outils qui enregistrent sur le mac
( pas VLC ni Fstream)
exemple
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ordinateur-a-partir-de-flux-radio-257476.html


----------

